# New Baits



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guy

Been awhile since I posted. Here are some assorted big pike and musky sized plugs. Hope you like them

Thanks
Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice batch, Etch. I love those sucker patterns. Are those creeper and globe assemblies hard to work with?


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Etch you don't happen to have a video of those globes in action do ya?? Your work is Top Shelf as always


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I always admire how he sprays intermittent scaling along the body of the bait. I think it gives a cool look to the bait and has a natural effect overall. I still have one of his frog on my wall of fame. I show it to all my friends when I get a chance.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs for the kind words guys, means alot coming form you guys, , no video yet of the globes mini, lots of the creepers though lol, and fatfingers, globes are alot easier to do then creeepers, i cut my own hinges and wings out of stainless for the creeps, alot of work, 

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

They look like the factory stuff, Etch. Beautiful work. I wish our topwater bite was more reliable than it is. We don't get a whole lot of musky topwater action.

You working on anything new?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Etch,

Always love your stuff...very cool suckers and pike. 

Rod


----------

